# Mt Mansfield snow stake



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it just me or has the data entry for the stake been kind of poor this year. 
http://www.uvm.edu/skivt-l/?Page=depths.php
As far as I can tell the last measurment was taken almost 2 weeks ago. Almost like someone don't want to admit/record the thaw melted most of the natural snow. There was a big gap between 11/24 and 12/8 too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Is it just me or has the data entry for the stake been kind of poor this year.
> http://www.uvm.edu/skivt-l/?Page=depths.php
> As far as I can tell the last measurment was taken almost 2 weeks ago. Almost like someone don't want to admit/record the thaw melted most of the natural snow. There was a big gap between 11/24 and 12/8 too.


 
If it is something that students are used to do the observations and they are on break.....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> If it is something that students are used to do the observations and they are on break.....



If it is due to students on break, it must be something new because past years haven't had this issue.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea, I noticed that. Very odd. The Stake measurements are not made by the ski area so think it is intentional. Unless there is foul play involved.  They have dropped points every year that they eventually smooth out but I have never seen 2 weeks without reporting, especially with such a dramatic change.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> If it is something that students are used to do the observations and they are on break.....



Readings are taken by the transmitter staff, which is up there daily.  Maybe the staff is MIA?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 12, 2011)

Nah. There was an issue with WAW's script to update the numbers correctly onto the SkiVT-l chart. Its since been fixed. There was a SkiVT-l topic on this issue a couple of days ago.


----------

